# Plains Mice



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

They are sometimes called plains rats. But actually come from a family of mice known as "false mice" - you could call that a rat I suppose :lol: 
I was tossing up where to post this they are technically mice.

They're a desert rodent native to Australia.

The pee very little so they don't have a mousey smell, they won't overpopulate in one night. Their litters average 4 and they're pregnant for 1 month!
Males don't fight, social structures in a breeding colony seem very peaceful. They are flighty but aren't known to be aggressive.
Even though these guys didn't like being handled, because they aren't domesticated or tamed, they weren't handled at all, they still didn't bite!

You need a mammal keepers licence to have them. Awesome little pets, I adore watching them, they're active all night!
Who needs to import hamsters when you have fuzzballs as cute as these  .


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They are gorgeous!

Sarah xxx


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

They're the size of a large buck mouse from my rodentry, currently about 50-55g they can get as big as 80g but are usually closer to the 65g mark.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very cute and unusual; nice photos.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

awwww cute


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful little plains mice!! I especially love the picture of them in their straw house :lol:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What are the tails like? I can only see part of one in one pic.


----------

